# World of Warcraft: Cataclysm



## Jas0n (Dec 8, 2010)

Is officially epic and I am a proud nerd for no-lifing the game all day without setting foot outside my house once


----------



## Yokie (Dec 8, 2010)

I got it yesterday. Made a goblin mage just to see how the new place is.


----------



## OmegaMan (Dec 8, 2010)

Looks Epic, me wants.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 8, 2010)

If anyone has any level 80s I'd highly guarantee making sure you see Vashj'ir, it's such a well done zone. I would have never expected to see anything like the ending quest in an MMO, let alone in WoW.


----------



## VantagE (Dec 8, 2010)

I am loving my Worgen. Made him a druid and he is pretty badass.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 8, 2010)

I considered going to go buy the game, just because they were giving something signed away at the midnight release.

then i thought for a second.. and figured i wouldn't get enough money selling it.

i don't play WoW, but i own a copy of it if i ever feel the need to start.. heh.  hope it's great. (posts say: yes.)


----------



## HumanResources (Dec 8, 2010)

Eh, I got me an 80 but, I'm awful lazy when i comes to upgrading...

I should prolly start a Worgen lock when I do upgrade...


----------



## Zachary (Dec 8, 2010)

Getting my copy later. Gonna make a worgen (warrior or druid; cant pick) and maybe level my main a bit.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking at all these threads makes me want to start my subscription again, but two factors put me off.

Due to my 500kb/s internet speed, it takes over 24hours to download to my P.C :L
Also it's so frickin expensive, it'd cost all my pocket money just to keep it rolling every month.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 8, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Looking at all these threads makes me want to start my subscription again, but two factors put me off.
> 
> Due to my 500kb/s internet speed, it takes over 24hours to download to my P.C :L
> Also it's so frickin expensive, it'd cost all my pocket money just to keep it rolling every month.


If you have a friend with a good connection, download the patches with their internet and play at your home.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 8, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Looking at all these threads makes me want to start my subscription again, but two factors put me off.
> 
> Due to my 500kb/s internet speed, it takes over 24hours to download to my P.C :L
> Also it's so frickin expensive, it'd cost all my pocket money just to keep it rolling every month.


Go mow some lawns or something 8D

I also think this is appropriate here:


----------



## Zachary (Dec 9, 2010)

I love forever alone. Makes me laugh every time!


----------



## Marcus (Dec 9, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*ing lol'd =P

I might get it sometime in the Christmas Holidays. But I suck, on the original version before the Lych King (or whatever it's called) my highest level was like a 24 Gnome Rogue xD

I may need a lot of help from you guys if I get it again


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leveling is much more streamlined in the new world now, so it's not only much easier but it's much more fun to level. I doubt you'd need help ;P


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a question. My boss gave me a trial CD for WoW. It has 3 CD keys in it, worth 14 days each. One for me, and two for friends. Is it possible for me to just use the 3 keys of do I have to give it out?


----------



## Zachary (Dec 9, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> I have a question. My boss gave me a trial CD for WoW. It has 3 CD keys in it, worth 14 days each. One for me, and two for friends. Is it possible for me to just use the 3 keys of do I have to give it out?


Each one creates an account, so you would have to start over.


----------



## Zephent (Dec 9, 2010)

I have an 80 Warlock and Shammy, but instead of rushing to 85 I decided to take it nice and slow this expansion and started a Goblin priest, only level 16 now.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 9, 2010)

Just reached level 85 on my Druid 8D Now the instance grind for gear begins, wahey.


----------



## VantagE (Dec 10, 2010)

I have several toons... lol started a Druid Worgen (They are taking over the realms!) and he is lvl 18 at the moment.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 10, 2010)

Ok damn you guys, I've given in xD

So to get this I need to download the main game then buy and download the Cataclysm pack right? Is there any point getting Lycht King as well, or just this one?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok damn you guys, I've given in xD
> 
> So to get this I need to download the main game then buy and download the Cataclysm pack right? Is there any point getting Lycht King as well, or just this one?


You need Lich King to be able to have Cataclysm


----------



## Marcus (Dec 10, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crap, that's another


----------



## Conor (Dec 10, 2010)

Stopped playing WoW a couple years ago, Cataclysm makes me want to play it again :\


----------



## VantagE (Dec 10, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Ok damn you guys, I've given in xD
> 
> So to get this I need to download the main game then buy and download the Cataclysm pack right? Is there any point getting Lycht King as well, or just this one?


Other than getting it to be able to get Cata, there is the Death Knight, which is sweet. You have to get one of your other toons to lvl 55 before being able to start a Death Knight though.


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 10, 2010)

Just done a quest in Twilight Highlands where Deathwing makes an appearance... I knew he was big, but until you see it on your own screen you don't really realise how big he actually is. It's insane


----------



## Zachary (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm loving Cata, even though I really haven't done much on my main. Worgens are beast. Literally.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 13, 2010)

1.1GB left of the main game download =P
That'll take about 5 hours. I'm not gonna get any of the new packs until I have a decent level account.

Also what server are people on? I want to join one that I will know at least one person on <small><small><small><small>so they can give me stuff</small></small></small></small>

Edit: Done the installation, now time for the patches...how long will these take compared to the installation?


----------



## Jas0n (Dec 13, 2010)

X____X

Was just in a random Heroic Grim Batol for 3 hours. Wiped tons of times on every boss :X Managed to clear it and get an awesome achievement, which I would have thought to be impossible in a random.


----------



## VantagE (Dec 13, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> 1.1GB left of the main game download =P
> That'll take about 5 hours. I'm not gonna get any of the new packs until I have a decent level account.
> 
> Also what server are people on? I want to join one that I will know at least one person on <small><small><small><small>so they can give me stuff</small></small></small></small>
> ...


Zuluhed! Thats the realm that I have been on lately. My brother and my sister-in-law are also on that realm. I would recommend joining that realm with us xD

Lvling my Worgen most the time so msg  Shadowffang. (Or if you want to see who i am on in any given time, just pm me on here and ill give you my email address so you can add my real ID thing.)


----------



## Marcus (Dec 13, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I think I'm joining Jas0ns server 

If I make another guy I will join yours though.

Also, after installing, doing patches then installing again, I now have an 8.3GB update to do!? This'll take me about 3 days, and it's ridiculous, does anyone know what this is for? It seems to be for Cataclysm, but I haven't even bought that :s


----------



## Zachary (Dec 14, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that one is pretty much everything in Cata.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 14, 2010)

Hmm, I bought the game off battlenet and downloaded it from there, does that come with Cataclysm automatically then? That's the only reason I could imagine for this colossus installation, just after it had already done about 3.4GB.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 14, 2010)

Gawd the Worgens are lame! The goblins are ok tho, but I'm still sticking with my Trololololl.


----------



## Zachary (Dec 14, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Hmm, I bought the game off battlenet and downloaded it from there, does that come with Cataclysm automatically then? That's the only reason I could imagine for this colossus installation, just after it had already done about 3.4GB.


I don't think so, because everyone got that patch in November.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 15, 2010)

I doubt anyone will be able to tell me in time, but I assume Human is the easiest race for a beginner?


It keeps asking me to merge my battlent account with my WoW account, but I've never made a WoW account, where do I do this!?


----------



## Zachary (Dec 15, 2010)

Any race is easy. But, the easiest class is probably paladins.


----------



## ACCFDude1 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am having a hard time getting the Demo of Cataclysm loading.


----------



## Marcus (Dec 20, 2010)

Happy bump.

After battling for 6 days to actually have the honour of playing htis game, I have finally succeeded.

Serve-Saurfang(Saurfung?)
Level 9 Rogue Gnome: Nukerogue
First thoughts: Impressive game.


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2010)

I enjoyed this a while back (not the expansion obv) but then I didn't want to pay anymore. I kinda miss it.


----------



## Andelis (Jun 8, 2011)

I Love the new expansion! Personally I just find it more challenging <3
I have a lvl 85 Priest on zul'jin.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish my laptop could run these things. 
'till I get a gamin' computer and some money coming in I ain't touching WoW


----------

